# Some chamber music classics VI - your recordings ?



## joen_cph

As a continuation of a small series

http://www.talkclassical.com/41028-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41081-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41129-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41212-some-chamber-music-classics.html

this thread explores TC people´s recordings of some of the core chamber repertoire …
What recordings do you have? And maybe: what were the criteria?
Partial answers are allowed 

*Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no.1
Tchaikovsky: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence 
Dvorak: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81
Janacek: String Quartet no.1, "Kreutzer Sonata"
Poulenc: Flute Sonata
Bartok: String Quartet no.3
*


----------



## joen_cph

Here´s a list of the content of the 5 threads so far dealing with the subject:

*Bach*: Cello Suite no.1 (II)
*Bach*: Partita for solo violin no.2 (IV)
*Haydn*: String Quartet no.? (III)
*Mozart*: Clarinet Quintet (I)
*Mozart*: String Quartet, The Hunt (IV)
*Beethoven*: String Quartet op.132 (I)
*Beethoven*: Violin Sonata "Kreutzer" (II)
*Schubert*: Trout Quintet (I)
*Schubert*: String Quintet (III)
*Schubert*: String Quartet, Death & the Maiden (IV)
*Mendelssohn*: Octet (II)
*Mendelssohn*: Piano Trio no.1 (V)
*Schumann*: Piano Quintet (III)
*Brahms*: Violin Sonata no.3 (I)
*Brahms*: Piano Quintet (II)
*Franck*: Violin Sonata (II)
*Dvorak*: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81 (V)
*Tchaikovsky*: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence (V)
*Schoenberg*: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht (IV)
*Debussy*: String Quartet (I)
*Ravel*: Piano Trio (IV)
*Kodaly*: Sonata for Solo Cello (III)
*Janacek*: String Quartet no.1, Kreutzer Sonata (V)
*Bartok*: String Quartet no.3 (V)
*Poulenc*: Flute Sonata (V)
*Nielsen*: Wind Quintet (III)
*Messiaen*: Quartet, At The End Of Time (III)
*Shostakovich*: Piano Trio (I)
*Shostakovich*: Piano Quintet (IV)
*Shostakovich*: String Quartet no.8 (II)


----------



## joen_cph

*Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no.1*
_- Würtz,Berkheimer,David/brill 40cd 92393 CD
- Kalichstein3/cum lau 83 dvcl 9040 LP
- Casals,Schneider,Horszowski/cbs 3lp 77363 LP

_A great and rather dark work, and at least the first two recordings are very nice; I don´t remember the Casals one.

*Tchaikovsky: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence *
-_ Borodin4/teldec 93 4509 90422-2 CD
- Borodin4,Rostropovich/mel-cbs-odyssey 3lp y335237 LP
_
*Dvorak: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81*
_- Richter,Borodin4/ph 2lp 82 412429-1 LP
- Kovacevich,Berl8/ph 81 6570 571 LP
_
*Janacek. String Quartet no.1, "Kreutzer Sonata"*
-_ Hagen4/dg-newton 88-11 880 2072 CD 
- Travnicek4/opus 95 9351 1755 CD
- Gabrieli4/decca 5cd 475 523-2 CD
- Medici4/emi 81 ems 41 20461 LP
- Janacek4/crossr 22 160014 LP 
- Smetana4/sup fr 25 840 st LP 
- Vlach4/panton st 78 110215 LP

_Janacek´s string quartets are superb IMO, due to their timeless freshness and very varied content and moods, so I collected several sets, the ultra-expressive Hagen Quartet and the slightly less so Gabrieli being those I listen to the most. I´m not sure I´ll be keeping the Travnicek, very restrained by comparison.

*Poulenc: Flute Sonata*
_- Debost,Fevrier/emi 20cd 50999 9721652 CD & LP 73 emsd 553
- Robison,Wadsworth/era 84 stu 71539 LP

_Probably the most well-known flute sonata, at least concerning the 20th century, and a quite charming one.

*Bartok: String Quartet no.3*
_- Vermeer4/naxos 2cd 8.554718 CD
- Takacs4/hg 84 slpd 12502-04 LP
- Juillard4/cbs st 61119 LP

_The Naxos release settled the matter for me. BTW, the Guarneris are said to have made perhaps the most creative recording of the cycle.


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> *Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no.1*
> 
> [/I]The Naxos release settled the matter for me. BTW, the Guarneris are said to have made perhaps the most creative recording of the cycle.


Who says this?

Do,ex sjkcskjcnsjkcnskjn


----------



## joen_cph

1)


Mandryka said:


> Who says this?
> 
> Do,ex sjkcskjcnsjkcnskjn


An amazon review had caught my attention:
- March 12015 http://www.amazon.com/Complete-String-Quartets-B-Bartok/dp/B0071K3TWI#customerReviews
but several other critics on the web don´t have that opinion.

2)
There is now another thread with a similar focus on chamber music recordings, started by TurnaboutVox (I hadn´t noticed it before starting my own No.5):
http://www.talkclassical.com/41259-some-chamber-music-classics.html

3) Could this one be renamed to vol.VI by moderators, since it´s too late for me to edit it?


----------



## Mahlerian

joen_cph said:


> 3) Could this one be renamed to vol.VI by moderators, since it´s too late for me to edit it?


'Tis done.

fillerfillerfillerfiller


----------



## joen_cph

Thank you!

An update, for the content of threads I-VI::

*Bach*: Cello Suite no.1 (II)
*Bach*: Partita for solo violin no.2 (IV)
*Haydn*: String Quartet no.? (III)
*Mozart*: Clarinet Quintet (I)
*Mozart*: String Quartet, The Hunt (IV)
*Beethoven*: String Quartet op.132 (I)
*Beethoven*: Violin Sonata "Kreutzer" (II)
*Schubert*: Trout Quintet (I)
*Schubert*: String Quintet (III)
*Schubert*: String Quartet, Death & the Maiden (IV)
*Mendelssohn*: Octet (II)
*Mendelssohn*: Piano Trio no.1 (VI)
*Schumann*: Piano Quintet (III)
*Schumann*: Piano Trio no.3 (V)
*Brahms*: Violin Sonata no.3 (I)
*Brahms*: Piano Quintet (II)
*Franck*: Violin Sonata (II)
*Dvorak*: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81 (VI)
*Tchaikovsky*: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence (VI)
*Schoenberg*: String Sextet, Verklärte Nacht (IV)
*Debussy*: String Quartet (I)
*Berg*: Lyric Suite (V)
*Ravel*: Piano Trio (IV)
*Sibelius*: String Quartet, Voces Intimae (V)
*Kodaly*: Sonata for Solo Cello (III)
*Janacek*: String Quartet no.1, Kreutzer Sonata (VI)
*Bartok*: String Quartet no.3 (VI)
*Bartok*: String Quartet no.4 (V)
*Poulenc*: Flute Sonata (VI)
*Poulenc*: Clarinet Sonata (V)
*Nielsen*: Wind Quintet (III)
*Messiaen*: Quartet, At The End Of Time (III)
*Britten*: String Quartet no.1 (V)
*Shostakovich*: Piano Trio (I)
*Shostakovich*: Piano Quintet (IV)
*Shostakovich*: String Quartet no.8 (II)


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> 1)
> 
> An amazon review had caught my attention:
> - March 12015 http://www.amazon.com/Complete-String-Quartets-B-Bartok/dp/B0071K3TWI#customerReviews
> but several other critics on the web don´t have that opinion.


Oh. I tend to agree with the nay-sayers. At least in the quartets which interest me most right now (4 and 5.) Another one that bloke talks about could be interesting -- Euclid. I may check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Janacek: String Quartet no.1, “Kreutzer Sonata”: The Lindsays. Regis RRC1361
Poulenc: Flute Sonata: The Nash Ensemble. Hyperion CDA67255/6
Bartok: String Quartet no.3: The Hagen Quartet. Newton Classics 8802011


----------



## D Smith

Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no.1 - Beaux Arts
Tchaikovsky: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence - Borodin Quartet and friends
Dvorak: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81 - Alban Berg Quartet , Buchbinder
Poulenc: Flute Sonata - Debost, Fevrier
Bartok: String Quartet no.3 -Emerson Quartet

All fabulous recordings and recommended.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*-Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no.1*
I have no recording of this. I listened to it during the summer and when I get around to it I will...

*
-Tchaikovsky: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence*
I have no recording of this, mainly because I hadn't got around to hearing Tchaikovsky's chamber music when I was discovering the chamber music of the 19th century, decades ago. I have listened to this, and the quartets, on Spotify. When I get around to it...

*
-Dvorak: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81*
Members of the Philharmonic Octet, Berlin [Philips, LP] A rather light(weight) and distinctly Viennese take on Dvorak's Op. 81 Piano Quintet. I have never got around to buying another.

*
-Janacek: String Quartet no.1, "Kreutzer Sonata"*
Panocha Quartet [Supraphon, LP]
Schoenberg Quartet [Chandos, CD]
Both are excellent. The modern digital recordng is far superior to the 1972 Supraphon analogue.

*-Poulenc: Flute Sonata*
Alexandre Tharaud (Piano), Philippe Bernold (Flute) [Naxos, CD] C'est bon.

*-Bartok: String Quartet no.3*
Tokyo Quartet [DG, LP & FLAC file download]


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

- Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no.1
Trio Wanderer; Harmonia Mundi

- Tchaikovsky: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence 
none

- Dvorak: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81
Jerusalem Quartet, Stefan Vladar; Harmonia Mundi

- Janacek: String Quartet no.1, “Kreutzer Sonata”
Panocha Quartet; Supraphon

- Poulenc: Flute Sonata
Bezaly, Brautigam; BIS
Ensemble Wien-Berlin (?); DG

- Bartok: String Quartet no.3
Takacs Quartet; Decca


----------



## PeterF

Dvorak Piano Quintet Op.81
Firkusny / Juilliard
Firkusny / Ridge
Rubinstein / Guarneri
Luisada / Talich

Mendelssohn Piano Trio No.1
Fischer / Muller / Gilad
Istomin / Stern / Rose
Argerich / Capucon / Capucon

Tchaikowsky Souvenier de Florence
Amsterdam Sinfonietta


----------



## jegreenwood

Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no.1
Julia Fischer et al
Rubinstein/Heifetz/Piatigorsky

Tchaikovsky: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence 
Sarah Chang et al

Dvorak: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81
Rubinstein/Guarneri
Richter/Borodin

Janacek: String Quartet no.1, “Kreutzer Sonata”
Melos Quartet
Janacek/Prazak (a gift, unopened - inexcusable because I really like Janacek)

Poulenc: Flute Sonata
James Levine/Schulz
Rose/Galois

Bartok: String Quartet no.3
Emerson SQ
Novak SQ


----------



## Balthazar

Current favorites:

*Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1 -* Ax, Perlman, and Ma.

*Tchaikovsky: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence -* Emerson Quartet +.

*Dvorak: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81 -* Kathryn Stott and the Škampa Quartet.

*Janacek: String Quartet no.1, "Kreutzer Sonata" -* Pavel Haas Quartet. I can't imagine this recording being bettered.

*Poulenc: Flute Sonata -* Members of the London Conchord Ensemble (my only recording).

*Bartok: String Quartet No.3 -* Belcea Quartet and Emerson Quartet.


----------



## Vaneyes

*1 - Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no.1, w. KLR Trio (VOX, rec.1981)
1 - Tchaikovsky: String Sextet, Souvenir de Florence, w. Chang et al (EMI, rec.2001)
1 - Dvorak: Piano Quintet no.2 op.81, w. Nash Ens. (Virgin, rec.1988)
1 - Janacek: String Quartet no.1, "Kreutzer Sonata", w. Prazak Qt. (Praga, rec.1997)
1 - Poulenc: Flute Sonata, w. Bernold/Tharaud (Naxos Vol 1, rec.1995)
1 - Bartok: String Quartet no. 3, w. ABQ (EMI, rec.1985).*


----------



## perdido34

*Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no. 1*
I like the Heifetz-Piatigorsky-Rubinstein recording, but their video version of three movements only, unfortunately, is even better-played; you can find it on youtube.

Among more modern performances, the Golub/Kaplan/Carr performance on Arabesque is much better than some of the versions with better-known performers, e.g., the Pearlman/Ax/Ma version.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some all time favorites are:
Beethoven "Archduke" piano trio op. 97 (have Beaux Arts trio & one hidden away)
Mozart "Hoffmeister" quartet, also "the Hunt" and kv 421 (the Hagen quartet)
Villa-Lobos Bachianas Brasileiros no. 6 for flute/bassoon (don't remember who plays)
JS Bach bwv 1027-29 viola da gamba sonatas (Kuijken/Leonhardt)


----------

